# Granny's Mantis Mayhem - Mantis Photo Collection



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (Apr 27, 2019)

​
*Welcome to Granny's Mantis Photo Collection*​
_Photos *may not* be used, shared or reprinted without permission._​
_My name and (C) may not be removed!_​
 ​
*All photo's taken by me of my own mantis.*​
I love to take photos so this is really just the beginning.​
Check back I always have new stuff to add  ​
_*Photos will be added to this post.*_​
 ​
 ​
*Humble*​
Adult - Male​
Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii - Spiny Flower​
Humble is our first mantis so he holds a very special place in our families hearts.​
 ​


​
 ​






 ​


​
 ​
 ​
*Bamboo*​
L4​
Giant Asian - Hierodula membranacea​
Bamboo is really becoming a Family favorite, Loads of personality!​




 ​



 ​



 ​



 ​
 ​
*Akea*

L2

Sheild - Rhombodera cf. stallii

Having a hard time finding info on this species.





















*Aspen*​
L3 - Female​
Phyllocrania paradoxa - Ghost Mantis​
 ​



 ​
*Beech*​
L3 - Female​
Phyllocrania paradoxa - Ghost Mantis​
 ​



 ​
*Birch*​
L3 - Female​
Phyllocrania paradoxa - Ghost Mantis​
 ​



 ​
*Cedar*​
L3 - Male​
Phyllocrania paradoxa - Ghost Mantis​
 ​



 ​
 ​
*Zane*

L5

Giant Asian - Hierodula membranacea

Zane is a family fav, this mantis is a real cutie!
















*Humor*

Adult Female

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii - Spiny Flower

Humor just arrived and we are hoping she will be Humbles, new wife  

Thank you to @MantisGirl13











*Simple*

Sub Adult Female

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii - Spiny Flower






*Squish*

l4 Male

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii - Spiny Flower






*Scrunch*

Pre Sub Adult Male

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii - Spiny Flower






 ​
 ​


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 27, 2019)

Humble is beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (Apr 27, 2019)

Thank you   We adore him.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 29, 2019)

Humble is beautiful Love the pics.


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (Apr 29, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 29, 2019)

Do you have a female for him?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes, but she's a bit young right now. I'm hoping he lives long enough for her to be an adult. She's a sub or pre sub right now. I will post some pics of her today


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 29, 2019)

If you want her, I have an adult female who is ready to breed. I found out (from experience sadly) that males don't live very long. PM me if you want her.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (Apr 29, 2019)

Very interested !!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 29, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> Very interested !!


Great! Just message me and we can set something up!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (Apr 29, 2019)

Sent


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (Apr 30, 2019)

Photos Added - 

Photos as of now are always added to the top post


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 30, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> Photos Added -
> 
> Photos as of now are always added to the top post


Bamboo is so cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (Apr 30, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 3, 2019)

Photos added


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 3, 2019)

Akea is adorable!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 3, 2019)

Thank you, it seems most mantis have so very cute personalities so to speak


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 4, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> Thank you, it seems most mantis have so very cute personalities so to speak


Definitely!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (May 4, 2019)

I have a female orchid nymph that reminds me of the Tasmanian Devil of the old Looney Toons cartoons. She has settled considerably under my care, but still, if I 'surprise' her, she goes ballistic! She jumps, and rolls so quickly! Flops around thrashing! Funny.


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 4, 2019)

LOL LOL, I bet she is pretty all flared up


----------



## hysteresis (May 4, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> LOL LOL, I bet she is pretty all flared up


Its disconcerting. Orchids are meaty. I don't know how else to describe that.

So ,when they thrash about, you hear the meatyness in the cup.


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 4, 2019)




----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 4, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I have a female orchid nymph that reminds me of the Tasmanian Devil of the old Looney Toons cartoons. She has settled considerably under my care, but still, if I 'surprise' her, she goes ballistic! She jumps, and rolls so quickly! Flops around thrashing! Funny.


Mine does the same thing!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (May 4, 2019)

They're funny. Haha.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 5, 2019)

beautiful pics.



Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> Thank you, it seems most mantis have so very cute personalities so to speak


And that is true. No mantis is the same.


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 5, 2019)

Added 4 photos of my Ghosts   Enjoy!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 5, 2019)

The ghosts are so cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 5, 2019)

Thank you   I really enjoy them. So easy and so beautiful


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 11, 2019)

Photo's of Zane added


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 11, 2019)

Zane is doing well despite his missing legs when I see this pic. I hope he can molt.


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 11, 2019)

So far so good   , I am pretty worried about molting hoping it goes well.


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 17, 2019)

Photos Added


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 17, 2019)

Humor is a great name for that female! I hope she is a good breeder for you.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 18, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Humor is a great name for that female! I hope she is a good breeder for you.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you and I hope so too   It's going to be my first ever breeding


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 18, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> Thank you and I hope so too   It's going to be my first ever breeding


Nice! I hope your male cooperates, otherwise it's hoping to be hard to breed them!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 18, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Nice! I hope your male cooperates, otherwise it's hoping to be hard to breed them!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Yeah all the posts I see in the groups I belong to talk about how hard it is


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 18, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> Yeah all the posts I see in the groups I belong to talk about how hard it is


PM me if you have breeding trouble and I can try to walk you through it.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (May 18, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> PM me if you have breeding trouble and I can try to walk you through it.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


You made me that offer a couple weeks back. I'm a take you up on it this weekend. 

Its a long weekend here in The North and I have two orchids and a mega that need 'they' game on!


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 18, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> PM me if you have breeding trouble and I can try to walk you through it.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## hysteresis (May 18, 2019)

@Granny's Mantis Mayhem isn't it nerve-wracking to contemplate?


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 19, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> @Granny's Mantis Mayhem isn't it nerve-wracking to contemplate?


It really is and add to that my male is really old now and he has gotten to the point he just stays on the floor of the enclosure. He is my only Adult male to it's kind of a one-shot deal


----------



## hysteresis (May 19, 2019)

@Granny's Mantis Mayhem I have six spinys, and amongst them, at least two females (I haven't looked as hard as I should. They've been a 'group' program). Maybe even three.

So, I'll feel good about them when it's their turn.

And even orchids, two groups.

*BUT*

Panthers, one group. Megas, one group. Truncatas, one group. My illudens subs, one group. THAT is scary too! 

I have NEVER bred before. Lots at stake for me.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 19, 2019)

@Granny's Mantis Mayhem I haven't bred mantids before either. I want to try it in a week, Then Spooky is matured enough to do it. Alana and Tarzan will be in 2 weeks (i really hope Tarzan and Ghosty wont loose their heads)

@MantisGirl13 I can use some mating advice too


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 19, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> It really is and add to that my male is really old now and he has gotten to the point he just stays on the floor of the enclosure. He is my only Adult male to it's kind of a one-shot deal


Well then you need to try very soon!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 19, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> @Granny's Mantis Mayhem I haven't bred mantids before either. I want to try it in a week, Then Spooky is matured enough to do it. Alana and Tarzan will be in 2 weeks (i really hope Tarzan and Ghosty wont loose their heads)
> 
> @MantisGirl13 I can use some mating advice too


PM me when you are ready to try! 

Most likely, ghosty won't lose his head. Tarzan might, but keep a close eye on them and he should be ok.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 19, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 the female hasn't been calling that I have seen, should I still give it a try or wait?


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 19, 2019)

@Little Mantis @hysteresis best of luck to you both, let us know how it goes and any tips or tricks you learn along the way


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 19, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> @MantisGirl13 the female hasn't been calling that I have seen, should I still give it a try or wait?


Go ahead! The female called almost 24/7 when she was at my house  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 19, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Go ahead! The female called almost 24/7 when she was at my house
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Ok, I just got her all fed up, so what should I do next?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 19, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> Ok, I just got her all fed up, so what should I do next?


PM me

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 20, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> PM me when you are ready to try!
> 
> Most likely, ghosty won't lose his head. Tarzan might, but keep a close eye on them and he should be ok.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


THanks, I will let you know, think I will try with my ghosts in a week or so. I think  Ghosty will be ready. Alana en tarzan in 2 weeks . But I will let you know. I am planning to give both  females something big to eat to keep them busy.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 20, 2019)

Sounds good!

- MantisGirl13


----------

